# Rabid wolf attacks hunter in Southwest Alaska



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

*Rabid wolf attacks hunter in Southwest Alaska*

http://www.thenewstribune.com/news/northwest/story/885119.html


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

That's the price of doing buisness in Alaska.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Daryl Ehret said:


> *Rabid wolf attacks hunter in Southwest Alaska*
> 
> http://www.thenewstribune.com/news/northwest/story/885119.html



I wonder if the wolf had any protection training? ;-0


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

My Mother has killed several viscious Skunks and a couple of Racoons the past couple of years that have been Rabid, Out in the day, no fear, agressive.......Look out.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Kyle Sprag said:


> My Mother has killed several viscious Skunks and a couple of Racoons the past couple of years that have been Rabid, Out in the day, no fear, agressive.......Look out.


I've been told than if normally nocturnal anmals are out during the day that's a pretty good sign of rabid animals. Yikes! 

We have a couple juvenile racoons in our neighborhood at night creating quite the mischief lately. If it weren't for the barking prey into worry, I've leave a dog outside to make sure my backyard is off limits. Now that you've mentioned rabies I think I'll pass on that idea.


----------



## Maddy Freemont (Sep 16, 2009)

James Downey said:


> That's the price of doing buisness in Alaska.


 
BRAVO. Yes indeed.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

When I was doing a lot of earth work with my terriers I would get an annual rabies shot for myself. 
When your upside down in a dig and a pissed off **** or groundhog is trying to run up your back, the last thing you want to be thinking about is rabies. :-o


----------

